
17776 - grue2
https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football/chapter-1
======
olympus
Man, this is exactly what I browse HN for. I'm concerned this won't hit the
front page because it sucks you into the story for 30 minutes before you come
back to give an upvote. So strange to see a story like this on sbnation
though. Seems more like a sci-fi story than a sports story.

~~~
girvo
For sure. It's sci-fi dystopia with a smattering of Football hah!

------
beaconstudios
I love this, what an excellent way to approach a sci-fi story. Reminds me a
little of how the game SUPERHOT unveils its story.

------
DrScump
Am I the only pedantic one who is confused that '45 and '49 are leap years
while '44 and '48 are not?

------
perilunar
Nice.

(Blink and you miss it, but Bernie Sanders is president 2049-2057 !)

------
rlucas
Amazing multimedia sci-fi.

------
forkLding
Good find

